# manga and anime



## roastedspleen (May 28, 2011)

i was wondering if anyone around here watches anime or reads manga, i myself love one piece, naruto, and bleach. 
i already know about one person on this forum who obviously likes naruto and bleach its too obvious to miss


----------



## Little Wise Owl (May 28, 2011)

I used to watch anime and read manga but then I just got bored of it (and irritated). I didn't have the patience to watch 200+ episodes from some series.


----------



## Rhetoric (May 28, 2011)

I like lupin the 3rd and fullmetal alchemist. I'm not very interested in either though.


----------



## Strange_Evil (May 28, 2011)

Huge (huge) Anime and Manga fanatic here lol......  Am i that one person ha ha?

Out of them all i would have to say Bleach and Shippuden are my favorites, the fights are just epic! The plot is great.

Inuyasha is really good as we'll. Full metal is ahhh ok i guess, just really don't like the fights that much or plot. Animation is cool though in full metal.


----------



## Kebechet (May 29, 2011)

I'm also a big anime and manga fan. I've watched/read Escaflowne, Magic Knight Rayearth, Trigun, Cowboy Bebop, Full Metal Alchemist, Dragonball, Bleach, Naruto, and Naruto Shippuuden, Cardcaptor Sakura, Digimon, Shaman King, pretty much every Myazacki (I probably just butchered his name) film too. Those are just the ones I can think of off of the top of my head XD


----------



## frost (May 29, 2011)

i like most if not all the animes mentioned. i dont think ruruoni kenshin was mentioned tho.very good fights. dragon ball is my all time favorite tho.i love brolly. o and some cheeser shows wold be fruits basket.funny but not very much action. o and queens blade.which is a nude anime but is very funny.


----------



## roastedspleen (Jun 1, 2011)

im not a fan of full metal alchemist and strange evil it was you...
its kind of obvious because you named all your animals after either characters from bleach or naruto
plus the picture of sauske


oops messed up while typing, i meant to say im not a fan of full metal alchemist because it has a lot of pentagrams like everywhere


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jun 3, 2011)

roastedspleen said:


> im not a fan of full metal alchemist and strange evil it was you...
> its kind of obvious because you named all your animals after either characters from bleach or naruto
> plus the picture of sauske
> 
> ...





jaja  yeah your right.. we'll names come from a few others as we'll, it just seems cool to me, so thats what matters. But only my reptiles have Anime and Manga related names.. Plus i suck at naming so this makes things way more easier and more epic.. go figure


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 17, 2011)

Digging up an old thread, any suggestions that I might be able to find on netflix instant streaming? I found bleach, ill give it a try. I'm soooooo tired of most shows on tv now a days. I've never been to into anime, maybe pokemon hahahaha. I've starting looking for the shows you guys have listed.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jul 17, 2011)

Bleach is good, You can try Wolf's rain,Death Note,Fairy tale or Inuyasha+ final act. A lot of good animes.

What kind of anime are you looking too watch? Romance,actions,thriller?


----------



## Neeko (Jul 17, 2011)

darker than black, when they cry, count of monte cristo to name a few. HULU.COM has a very big selection on it and its free. I know i cant afford to drop hundreds of dollars on anime. My friends and I are avid anime watchers. NOT OTAKUS, but we try and go to anime cons when we can.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm not entirely sure lol. I don't know much about it or its genres. I started watching elfen lied last night but there aren't very many episodes. It seems pretty neat so far. There seems to be a lot more blood and stuff than some of the other shows though. I don't mind it but I don't want that to be the only thing in a show lol. I've seen death note and when they cry pop up a lot for shows that are semi-similar to elfen lied. 
I'll have to check out hulu. I was bored last night and decided to finally see what netflix had on xbox live.


----------



## fisheric (Jul 17, 2011)

Hulu has alot of good anime. Netflix has some good older movies. They also have Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood.

when they cry is really good, paranoia agent, FLCL, any of the Miyazaki films (cept howl's moving castle) are sure to entertain.


----------



## jmulley6 (Jul 17, 2011)

darker than black is on netflix stemming right now its pretty good so far. I'm really not a huge anime fan tho.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 17, 2011)

The only one I have ever cared for was trigun, it had some good morals an awesome story and I can't really say much for animation cause all anime looks the same to me, but vash the stampede is the bomb


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 18, 2011)

kellen.watkins said:


> I can't really say much for animation cause all anime looks the same to me



lol, I'm with you on that. Maybe it takes a more "experienced" eye?


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jul 18, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> kellen.watkins said:
> 
> 
> > I can't really say much for animation cause all anime looks the same to me
> ...



lol nonsense, you just have to watch it, its a lot of huge differences in the animation, For example look at Hellsing and then Naruto, wayyy different designs and plot.

When i'm looking for a new anime to watch i just go to an Anime Site and scroll down and watch one episode of Animes to find things i like.


----------



## fisheric (Jul 18, 2011)

Strange_Evil said:


> rhetoricx said:
> 
> 
> > kellen.watkins said:
> ...



There are alot of differences series to series. Some have really good animation and some were done on the cheap.

Anime is like everything else on TV/Movies. Some stuff is really deep and well made. You can tell the people working on the project took alot of pride in their craft. Then some of it is mindless dribble. Nothing more than an excuse to sell advertising space.

A few more good shows/movies for people who are new to anime to check out would be Neon Genesis, Jin Ro Wolf Brigade, Clannad, Eureka 7 and definately cowboy bebop.

Unless you are a 8-13 year old kid (which you might be) stay away from stuff like bleach, Naruto & Dragon Ballz.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 18, 2011)

I noticed a difference!!! I tried NLCL or something and it looked a lot different from elfen lied... Not just the lack of blood and gore and all that but the actual animation was different and the way the animation played out in general.

What do you guys think of eden of the east? I saw there was a show and some movies. I think I might be interested in watching the show, I heard some good things about it but I also heard the movies were a huge disappointment after watching the series.


----------



## fisheric (Jul 19, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> I noticed a difference!!! I tried NLCL or something and it looked a lot different from elfen lied... Not just the lack of blood and gore and all that but the actual animation was different and the way the animation played out in general.
> 
> What do you guys think of eden of the east? I saw there was a show and some movies. I think I might be interested in watching the show, I heard some good things about it but I also heard the movies were a huge disappointment after watching the series.



You heard right. When the series starts out its super engrossing. A really good mystery. The movies are a continuation of the story instead of another season and the conclusion was just not very engrossing.

Ninja Scroll is a really good old school anime. Has sex and violence so keep that in mind.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 19, 2011)

I think I tend to lean towards the violence/action ones, I've never been too into romance-mushy-fluffy stuff.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jul 19, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> I think I tend to lean towards the violence/action ones, I've never been too into romance-mushy-fluffy stuff.



Ha ha we'll put, You should really check out Hellsing then, it has a lot of action,blood and all.

If you want something that has it all (action,good plot, romance,tons of blood) Wolf's rain is for you, the way it ends will really leave you stumped, you will more than likely have to do a little reading to understand the ending. 

Eden of the east? Saw one AMV and like two episodes, wasn't too into it, its one of those things i say i'll check out later (in most cases never ) ..



> Unless you are a 8-13 year old kid (which you might be) stay away from stuff like bleach, Naruto & Dragon Ballz.
> tid=8330&page=2#ixzz1ScJ7eTSl


.

I prefer to read Manga now with Bleach and Naruto, Manga has much more details and is not as censored. Bleach and Naruto are both too long, average run on an Anime is like 15 or 30eps, both have went wayyy pass that.

DBZ is cool,but in all honesty the plot sucked! I watched the series over a few months back and idk why i loved it so much before :huh:


----------



## Neeko (Jul 19, 2011)

Count of Monte Cristo... I've never seen more crazy animation than that. A lot of animation is "the same" looking but there are some that's radically different. Afro samurai has different animation as well as some are more C G I.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 19, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, do any of you know any Japanese, if so does it make shows more interesting? Most of the shows are dubbed, some of the shows seem to be available in Japanese or in English. I think its kind of neat to watch things in different languages lol. Maybe I'm just a geek...


----------



## fisheric (Jul 19, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> Just out of curiosity, do any of you know any Japanese, if so does it make shows more interesting? Most of the shows are dubbed, some of the shows seem to be available in Japanese or in English. I think its kind of neat to watch things in different languages lol. Maybe I'm just a geek...



I can read japanese, but I cant keep up with speaking. I think knowing more about the culture helps to understand alot of jokes and behaviors in the shows.

If possible I like to watch films, shows in their original language. Sometimes the dubs are just so bad they ruin a good show.

Most of the stuff on Adult Swim has pretty good dubs. Cowboy Bebop & FMA come to mind.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't know too much Japanese, the things i learn in school really don't help much with anime lol. But once you get into watching subbed you forget your reading sub titled and Japanese suddenly sounds like English to you lol..

I would pick subbed over dubbed, in most cases the japanese voice actors do a better job, in subs barley anything is cut out, dubbed a lot of the mature things are cut off. Dubbed version took my fav character and made me hate him -__-..


----------



## Strange_Evil (Nov 11, 2011)

Just finished FMA Brotherhood, and it was way better than the orginal FMA. So anyone who watched the original and didn't like it much, check out BrotherHood it will change your thoughts on the show.

FMA-Full Metal Alchemist


----------

